# Dooly Co club



## popcorn501 (Jan 5, 2017)

Dooly Co club looking for two new members for the 2017/2018 season.  We have just over 600 acres. The club is 8 point 15 inch inside spread or better on bucks. 100lb or more on does. Club has electric and water which is included in club dues. Nine members total. Dues are 1700. Please call Mike 407-758-5335. Also you must live at least three hours away from club.


----------



## Jlrajarrett (Jan 5, 2017)

where at in dooly


----------



## popcorn501 (Jan 5, 2017)

Southwest corner


----------



## bryan159 (Jan 6, 2017)

*telephone number to bud*

the telephone number to Bud is not correct.  Some other person answers, so it apears as if Bud got the number incorrect.


----------



## popcorn501 (Jan 6, 2017)

I'll have to fix it when I get home.


----------



## bryan159 (Jan 7, 2017)

*Dooly County Club*

Hey Bud can you call me.  I tried to call Mike but I have not received a response.  770-362-3216.  Thanks Bryan


----------



## accutripp1 (Jan 7, 2017)

is this still available?


----------



## popcorn501 (Jan 8, 2017)

Sorry we are up here now and service isn't very good. And yes we still have two spots left.


----------



## BigDaddy1971 (Jan 8, 2017)

Why over 3 hours away?


----------



## popcorn501 (Jan 8, 2017)

Because everyone on the club does and we don't want anyone there 24/7 with there buddies.


----------



## popcorn501 (Feb 25, 2017)

I'll be at the club next weekend if anyone wants to come check it out.


----------



## Redfishpro (Feb 28, 2017)

pm info please interested thanks


----------



## popcorn501 (Mar 1, 2017)

Redfishpro for whatever reason my phone isn't letting me send you a PM. You are more than welcome to call me or text me at the number above.


----------



## popcorn501 (Mar 5, 2017)

Still have openings.


----------



## popcorn501 (Mar 11, 2017)

I'll be showing the club the weekend of March 25


----------



## Tarpfisher (Mar 13, 2017)

how many bucks have you guys killed in the last 3 years?


----------



## popcorn501 (Apr 8, 2017)

Got one membership left.


----------



## popcorn501 (Apr 21, 2017)

All memberships filled. Taking names for waiting list. Thanks


----------

